# vertex team mit carbon hinterbau



## patek (2. Juni 2007)

hallo, 
kann mir hier jemand sagen ob das vertex team mit carbon hinterbau steifer ist als der normale vertex team rahmen? vielleicht hat ja jemand schon einmal beide gefahren und hat erfahrung damit...


----------

